# Audi A6 (C5) Modifications



## guitarfanatic1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just Put a Spectre intake on my 2001 Audi A6 2.8. There really aren't many specific kit designed for this car. It just took a little bit to set up. Take measurements first so you know what parts you need before you go to the store. Pictures to come later.


----------



## guitarfanatic1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*New Oil Catch Cans*

I got under the hood of my 2001 Auid A6 the other day and noticed multiple cracks in the PVC breather hose system. There are several options for replacing these including OEM replacement kits. I found another site the discussed replacing the OEM plastic hosing with 5/8 inch heater hose. The heather hose is somewhat bulkier that the original hose, but the engine covers can be routed to make it work. I also notice that the original hoses were almost completely clogged with what looked like snot. I have read that this can be a common problem in Audi's of similar age. I chose to connect an oil catch can off from each of the valve breather lines to capture some of this gunk and prevent it from getting back into the intake. It was difficult but so worth it. There is already gunk inside of them. Picture to follow.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

I wouldn't advise a custom heater hose to replace the OEM PCV plastic junk. It's only $100 for everything. IMO, the time and frustration you will save by going OEM is well worth it and you should be good for another 80k miles.

Fix those PCV issues sooner than later. If it's not already leaking oil, it soon will.

Where'd you install the catch can?


----------



## guitarfanatic1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Intake Shield and Catch Can for 2001 A6 2.8*

I am finally making some headway on some modifications on my 2001 A6. This past week I went to the local hardware store and picked up a roll of Aluminum roofing flusing 10' by 14" ($12), some water pipe insulating foam ($2), a rivet gun ($15), and a can of red engine spray paint. The idea was to built an intake heat shield for my Spectre cold air intake. After lot of trial and error, it is finally completed. It turned out pretty well. Not a lot of comercially made intake shields out there for the C5 A6. Regarding AndyTR32's post one of my oil catch cans can be seen just to the left of the Spectre filter cone. The other catch can is located under the driver side front bumper near the oil filter. Both of the catch cans seem to work well. I just have to remember to empty them every two weeks or so. A special thanks to Anmagro from audiforums.com for the idea as he made a similar shield for his A4.

The best part about this setup is that I think I will be able to run a Spectre air duct hose from the filter down under the front bumper and place and mount it to the front lower grille using a Spectre rectangular intake funnel.

Here are some pictures of the endevour so far. Enjoy!


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

does it sound more aggressive now?


----------



## guitarfanatic1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Absolutely*

Absolutely. The new Spectre cone cold air intake probably doest give the full 15 hp boost that it boasts, but it is probably around 10 hp. You can definitely notice a power boost when accelerating. It also changes the engine sound to some degree. It sounds a bit louder and more aggressive as well. It would probably sound even better with an exhaust upgrade but I haven't made it that far yet.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

i have a custom 2.5 exhaust from the manifolds back. It sounds good but would advise resonators i have a magnaflow x pipe and straight thru magnaflow mufflers it sounds like an R down low in the rpms


----------



## guitarfanatic1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Keeping My Filter Dry*

















On the original set up, I was getting a lot of water on the filter when it was raining. I build this little deflector that redirects the air down and around the filter. It seems to work pretty well. Doesn't affect the gas mileage. Now the filter is water free even in a bad thunderstorm.


----------



## A6Guy (May 24, 2010)

glad to see a mod to a 2.8, we can't do much with them but good for trying hope its working well for you. I might do something like this in the near future. Where did you get your filter from?


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

This looks great. I've been thinking about shielding intake but didn't think about this idea. Def gonna copy your set up. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

